# Advice needed please :-)



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a chinese dwarf hamster, I was told at the time of purchase that he was 6-8 weeks old.

I had been reading up on chinese dwarf hamsters and read all leaflets given, i purchased EVERYTHING on the check list provided from 'pets at home' (i bet they loved me), i was trying to make it as comfortable and nice for him as possible, i followed all instructions about leaving him alone for 48 hours to get used to his surroundings and used to my voice etc. But every time i handle him, he bites!!! or nibbles should i say... although his bite seems to be getting worse - probably as his teeth are growing, he has mineral stone and chewing sticks in his cage but has not used them once yet - have I chosen the wrong products?

He has also chosen his bed/home as his place to use as the toilet - is this normal??

I have to keep changing the bedding as he will sleep in muck otherwise, he also poops soooo much! especially when he is in his ball, which he doesn't move in!! Whenever i put him in his ball he stays in one spot and just poops! In 15 minutes he had pooped 11 times!

I would be grateful if anyone could help clear up any of these mysteries for me, I'm so worried that i'm upseting him or not looking after him properly :-(

Thanks!! Louise


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

one of my robos wont let me stroke him so i dont even attept to now as it stresses him out.

do you let him climb on your hand or do you pick him up


----------



## HammyHamster (Jul 13, 2009)

I have found with mine that when introducing your hand use a fist and allow them to brush past, touch and approach your hand in their own time. Slowly over a few weeks open your hand and allow them to take a treat e.g. a piece of food. Try not to make juddery movements e.g. pull your hand away or get scared as he will bite it. 

Over time take him out on your hand and hold over a box so that if he should jump or bite he is safe in a box. 

Our first Syrian was dreadful and it took us months to get her out, when cleaning my dad had to help us by wearing garden gloves. She lived to teh age of 3 and was so tame and gentle in the end.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

with the popping problem - yes it is normal for them to poo in the bed as it provides the scent of them, although it may also be that he is too scared to come out and do his business else where. 

are you giving him any fruit/veg ?? 

if so this could be why he is popping sooo much as too much will give him dirrohea, it may also be that with you he is now on a different food to what he was being fed in "pets at home" which will also upset his stomach. 

i would also keep a very good eye on him as i have heard many BAD reports about "pets at home" and their small mammals, and usually they dont do very well as in health wise, they are also not handled very much while in the pet shop and this could be why he keeps bitting you as he is not use to being handled, it may be worth you wearing gloves and going very slowly and quitely with the handling, try handling him around 10 minutes each day and seeingif he improves. 

hope that helps ...........


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your advice.

He does take treats out of my hands and even lets me stroke him gently when playing in his cage, its just when he's being held that he bites.

Most of the time i have to scoop him up, I would leave him to settle as much as poss but he needs cleaning out so have to take him out myself.

I haven't given him any fresh fruit or veg yet and i use the 'pets at home' food as i had read that changing his food may give him an upset stomach :-(

I was hoping the pooping in his bed was a territorial thing but also think he may be too scared to come out, at night when all is quiet he's out and aboit and sounds like he's running miles and miles on his wheel so atleast i know he's getting energy from somewhere! 

Thanks again


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

rub your hands in the sawdust before picking him up so you smell more neutral or like him, any smell on your hands particually food etc can make them nibble. if he does nibble say ow but dont put him down as if you put him down he will learn that he gets free when he bites. just persevere with him. when he gets up on his own start talking to him and handle him over the cage. it shouldnt take too long for him to get used to you. a couple of weeks id think.


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you, I will try


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

With my baby dwarf hamsters they hate being picked up from the cage but if I let them climb onto something then tip them off that and on to my hand they are quite happy to be held. Does your hammy bite when you go to pick him up or while you are holding him.


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

when he's already in my hand he bites, you're right though i usually let him get into his ball in the cage then he comes out of there in his own time onto my hand.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I have found that my dwarfs do not chew on mineral blocks...cardboard tubes eg toilet roll tubes and cardboard boxes are far more fun!  

Mine all poo in their houses...but they do wee elsewhere. 

As has been said, try rubbing your hands in the sawdust first. One of my hammies nibbles but it doesn't hurt. 

Hope things improve for you x


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice, Picked up lots of ideas!

And funnily enough i just put a toilet rol holder in there yesterday so lets hope he prefers that! 

Thanks! x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i also give mine fruit tree branches, which they LOVE to chew on as they actually taste nice to them, so if you have a fruit tree nearby you then have a go of that. 

i also found that one of my dwarfs chews his branch and then seems to rub the smell of the fruit all over him! 

very funny


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My hamsters always used to poo alot especially in their ball. It was like a rattle when they pushed it..lol.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> i also give mine fruit tree branches, which they LOVE to chew on as they actually taste nice to them, so if you have a fruit tree nearby you then have a go of that.
> 
> i also found that one of my dwarfs chews his branch and then seems to rub the smell of the fruit all over him!
> 
> very funny


Just to mention that its better not to take a branch from a fruit tree unless you are absolutely sure it hasn't been sprayed with any sort of chemicals.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't know if it's worth mentioning. When you pick him up, don't hover your hand over him, not even for a second.
As soon as you do that, hamsters may mistake your hand for a bird of prey, this will make them frightened and it may cause them to bite


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I never pick my hammy up out of the cage cos thats her space. I let her climb into her ball, sometimes it takes a while to encourage her.
Just keep doing what your doing and im sure your hammy will get more used to you and less bitey.


----------



## louise28 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you all so much! So many ideas!!

I tried rubbing my hands in the sawdust for the past two evenings, i let 'Roddy' get into his tube and then picked it up and let him come out into my hand in his own time, and he has not bitten me at all on those two occasions!! It must work as my partner on both occassions has held his hand out flat for Roddy to climb into and he's literally just popped his head into his hand and bitten him! 

I'll be scrapping the mineral stone and trying out your ideas too!!

Thanks again


----------

